# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: νέα υπηρεσία COSMOTE Family Safety

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται η από 27/03/2018 εμπορική διάθεση, για νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές COSMOTΕ, της νέας υπηρεσίας COSMOTE Family Safety.  

Η υπηρεσία παρέχεται σε νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές που διαθέτουν οικιακά προγράμματα Συμβολαίου και ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου κινητής COSMOTE που περιέχουν ενσωματωμένη χρήση δεδομένων.  

Η υπηρεσία COSMOTE Family Safety αποτελεί ένα εργαλείο γονικού ελέγχου (parental control App) για την ασφαλή χρήση του Ιnternet από τα παιδιά σε όλες τις συσκευές- κινητό, tablet, laptop & PC. 

Οι συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας COSMOTE Family Safety μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία μέσω του My COSMOTE App,  του My COSMOTE Web καθώς επίσης και από το δίκτυο καταστημάτων COSMOTE και ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ ή με κλήση στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών στο 13888.  

Η υπηρεσία COSMOTE Family Safety παρέχει τις ακόλουθες δυνατότητες:  

-	-Προστασία πλοήγησης:  
Επιτρέπει την πλοήγηση του χρήστη σε ιστοσελίδες ανάλογα με την ηλικία του, καθώς και την ενημέρωση του συνδρομητή  και του χρήστη  σε περίπτωση απόπειρας πρόσβασης του τελευταίου σε ακατάλληλες για την ηλικία του ιστοσελίδες.  
-	Δραστηριότητα εφαρμογών και κοινωνικών δικτύων 
Ο συνδρομητής έχει τη δυνατότητα να αποκλείσει μια ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή (mobile app) από αυτές που ο χρήστης  χρησιμοποιεί στην ηλεκτρονική συσκευή του. Eπίσης ο συνδρομητής δύναται να ελέγχει εάν ο χρήστης δέχεται ηλεκτρονικό εκφοβισμό (cyber bullying) μέσω εφαρμογών τρίτων.  Ο συνδρομητής λαμβάνει ενημερώσεις για το εάν  ο χρήστης δέχτηκε ή έστειλε κακόβουλο λεξιλόγιο από άτομα που επικοινωνεί μέσω αυτών των εφαρμογών. 
-	Χρονικά όρια 
Ο συνδρομητής έχει τη δυνατότητα να ορίσει χρονικά όρια χρήσης τόσο για την πλοήγηση όσο και τη χρήση εφαρμογών μέσω ειδικού διαχειριστικού εργαλείου.  
-	Εντοπισμός τοποθεσίας & ειδοποίηση για κίνηση εκτός προκαθορισμένης γεωγραφικής περιοχής  
Ο συνδρομητής μπορεί να ενημερώνεται για την τοποθεσία του χρήστη (Location tracking) και να λαμβάνει ειδοποιήσεις όταν αυτός βγει εκτός από την προκαθορισμένη περιοχή που έχει ορίσει (Geofence). 
-	Ανάλυση χρήσης 

Ο συνδρομητής  ενημερώνεται για τον χρόνο που κατανάλωσε ο χρήστης στο  διαδίκτυο, σε εφαρμογές καθώς και σε υπηρεσίες κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.  

Η χρήση της υπηρεσίας COSMOTE Family Safety προϋποθέτει την εγκατάσταση τόσο της εφαρμογής «COSMOTE Family Safety γονέας» στο κινητό του συνδρομητή , όσο και της εφαρμογής «COSMOTE Family Safety παιδί» ανάλογα με την ηλεκτρονική συσκευή του παιδιού.  

Η εγκατάσταση  των εφαρμογών «COSMOTE Family Safety γονέας»  και «COSMOTE Family 
Safety παιδί» σε κινητά ή tablet, γίνεται  μέσω  των  ηλεκτρονικών καταστημάτων  Google Play Store για ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές με λειτουργικό Android, και App Store, για ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές με λειτουργικό iOS. Η εγκατάσταση  της εφαρμογής  «COSMOTE Family Safety παιδί» σε υπολογιστή με λειτουργικό Windows γίνεται από ιστοσελίδα της Υπηρεσίας. 

Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για τη λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας τόσο στο συνδρομητή  όσο και στο χρήστη είναι να είναι δυνατή η χρήση δεδομένων από τις αντίστοιχες συσκευές.  

Η υπηρεσία παρέχεται δωρεάν για όλους τους Συνδρομητές που διαθέτουν τα προαναφερθέντα προγράμματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE έως τις 30 Ιουνίου 2018.  

Από 1ης Ιουλίου 2018 για τους Συνδρομητές Συμβολαίων των προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile Family  S, M και L, η υπηρεσία θα εξακολουθήσει να παρέχεται δωρεάν καθ’όλη τη διάρκεια παραμονής τους στο πρόγραμμα, ενώ για τους συνδρομητές  με οικιακά προγράμματα Συμβολαίου και ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου κινητής COSMOTE που περιέχουν ενσωματωμένη χρήση δεδομένων & για τους συνδρομητές COSMOTE Mobile Family 65 και 100, η μηνιαία χρέωση θα ανέρχεται σε 2,99€ το μήνα (συμπερ. ΦΠΑ 24%). 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE (13888 με χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό COSMOTE).  Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τον αριθμό 13888 από άλλα δίκτυα είναι σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου του καλούντος. 
*Πηγή : Cosmote*

----------

